# Frank's Aquarium has a new Website



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Just to let everybody know, Frank's Aquarium has a new website:

Franks Aquarium

Please drop by for a visit and leave Frank your comments on his new blog!

Thank you!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice little website! Hope to visit him soon.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice website.. I like this one

gonna go visit them this Saturday  

Hope it will be fun


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ugh! I hope Frank is well-paid to use such a crappy web-site.

The most interesting thing there is a favicon. It's a white square


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Ugh! I hope Frank is well-paid to use such a crappy web-site.
> 
> The most interesting thing there is a favicon. It's a white square




It's got some pictures too.

The store itself is very good and if you're interested in rar(er) south american and african dwarf cichlids he has a very interesting selection. I think it's a great store and people should check it out.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh wow, if there is a web designer out there, someone help him out 
Not trying to take a swing at Frank, he's great... but the website kind of offends the senses somehow.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> It's got some pictures too.
> 
> The store itself is very good and if you're interested in rar(er) south american and african dwarf cichlids he has a very interesting selection. I think it's a great store and people should check it out.


I believe you that the store is great.
Site and store can be different  My remarks was about site only.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*wow*

you gotta be kiddn me ,that website wasn't worth the time I spent lookin at it . Frank is a good guy. website designer=bad.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I always thought is a LFS guy like Frank could hook up with a web designer Geek (no offence I am a geek too) and have a website that was regularly updated with Pictures of current actual fish and frigging prices. That LFS could sell a ton of fish.

If I had the ability and lived in Marham or TO I would approach this guy and say I will do a free Website for you and take pics of your fish and do all the work and we will put coupons on the site and if I can increase you business by X% I would like X amount of $$ or better yet fish as payment


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I always thought is a LFS guy like Frank could hook up with a web designer Geek (no offence I am a geek too) and have a website that was regularly updated with Pictures of current actual fish and frigging prices. That LFS could sell a ton of fish.
> 
> If I had the ability and lived in Marham or TO I would approach this guy and say I will do a free Website for you and take pics of your fish and do all the work and we will put coupons on the site and if I can increase you business by X% I would like X amount of $$ or better yet fish as payment


so true fish payments


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*by the way*

I was never a big fan of Angel Fish till I went to Franks. Now I'm in the midst of a 75 gallon turnover. Guess what I'm gonna stock it with?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, Frank has some beautiful angels.


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

> Yea, Frank has some beautiful angels.


Altums..!!


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

cichlidsam said:


> Altums..!!


The peruensis bred for both me and Frank after being here for just three months. I have never seen that occur. The longfin koi, amazon Hell and platinums are growing at twice the rate of anything I have produced. The platinum are blue. Incredible fish. I don't know what's in the water in Europe but these angels are going to be huge.


----------

